# First Tactical EMS Bags?



## CWATT (Oct 24, 2019)

Does anyone have experience with the First Tactical ’large’ Jump Bag?   It seems to have a few nice features — ‘infection control’ exterior, module-based interior organization, and no exterior pockets of zippers to get caught on doors (I’ll admit, this has happened to me a few times).

Do other people like interior modules (trauma, airway, etc.)?   Personally I like their organization and the ability to drop my bag at the door to a patient’s room and take only what I need.  For example, I dread the idea of using a Meret bag with the airway end-pouch roll-out.

Thanks,
-  C

https://www.firsttactical.com/products/large-jump-bag







Meret Pro X Airway Module:


----------



## Tigger (Oct 24, 2019)

That bag looks like kind of like a ripoff of this Conterra bag, which is awesome. https://www.conterra-inc.com/products/infinity-jump-ii-medical-bag?_pos=1&_sid=9c6f3ee25&_ss=r

As for that Meret kit, you can take those off the end of the bag, it's a six inch straight zipper and velcro.


----------



## CWATT (Oct 24, 2019)

I can see the similarities between both packs, however $430?!?!  



Tigger said:


> As for that Meret kit, you can take those off the end of the bag, it's a six inch straight zipper and velcro.



True, however it’s two sets of zippers and two sets of velcro, and I can’t imagine anyone removing it for the few minutes they intubate someone and then go through the process of reinstalling it again.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 24, 2019)

We've got 10+ year old Conterra bags that look almost new. You get what you pay for I suppose.

I don't care for Meret stuff but really it's not a big deal to use, our city FD uses them and it's a pretty minimal hassle when "borrowing" their stuff.


----------



## CCCSD (Oct 24, 2019)

M9 bag set up correctly will more than do the trick. That bag ain’t “Tactical “.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 25, 2019)

I prefer the back back style bags now that I've worked at a place with them. We use the statpack g3 perfusion and I love it.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 25, 2019)

Looks like a legit bag. Don't have any of their bags but do have a few items from them and it is quality stuff. Apparently an offshoot of 5.11


----------



## CANMAN (Oct 30, 2019)

I dig it


----------

